# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  بازی مار پله

## Malakootee

سلام دوستان
بازی مار پله رو میخواستم. اگه دوستان لطف کنین کمک کنین ممنون میشم.  :لبخند:

----------


## vcldeveloper

چه کمکی کنند؟ شما چه کاری انجام دادید؟ مشکل کجا هست؟!

----------


## Malakootee

چه جوری میشه تو دلفی اینکار رو کرد؟  :متفکر: دلفی دات نت. یه صفحه 7در7 مثلا. لیست دو پیوندی رو چه جوری تو دلفی .نت تعریف کنم؟
مثلا خونه هایی که مار داره رو node اولش رو برابر صفر میزاریم بعد node یک هم یعنی نردبون.
کسی تا حالا با دلفی نوشته اصلا؟! برنامشو میخوام. سورسشو. میخوام ببینم چجوریه یاد بگیرم. واسه پروژه ترمم هست. تا آخر هفته ام بیشتر وقت ندارم  :افسرده:  :ناراحت:

----------


## vcldeveloper

> واسه پروژه ترمم هست. تا آخر هفته ام بیشتر وقت ندارم


احتمالا اطلاع ندارید که درخواست انجام پروژه های دانشجویی در این سایت ممنوع هست!

اگر خودتون به راه حلی برسید و در پیاده سازی آن سوالاتی براتون پیش بیاد مثل: 



> لیست دو پیوندی رو چه جوری تو دلفی .نت تعریف کنم؟


این مشکلی نداره، ولی اگر منتظر سورس آماده هستید، یا انتظار دارید یکی این کار را براتون انجام بده، تاپیک حذف میشه.

----------


## Malakootee

این همه حرفزدم همون یک خط رو دیدین؟1 متشکرم
کسی از شما توقع نداره که برام برنامه بنویسین فقط میخوم اگه کسی میتونه کمکم کنه. که انگار هیچکس جز خود شما به این تاپیک حتی سر هم نزده!
لیست دو پیوندی رو میتونین کمکم کنین آیا؟!
یه توضیح کلی در مورد برنامه اگه کسی یاد داره بگه ممنون میشم که چه جیزهایی احتیاج هست و ...

----------


## vcldeveloper

چون این سوال را در بخش مباحث مربوط به طراحی بازی‌های کامپیوتری هم مطرح کردید و به نظر میاد در اونجا دوستانی هستند که به شما کمک کنند، و از طرفی Cross-posting هم در سایت ممنوع است، این تاپیک را قفل کردم. لطفا بحث را در همون تاپیک موجود ادامه بدید:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=102168

موفق باشید

----------

